# Blitzer



## CukeSpookem (16 Apr. 2016)

Erste Versuche der Privatisierung von Geschwindigkeitsmessungen scheitern an uneinsichtigen Behörden


----------



## wusel (16 Apr. 2016)

alt aber gut !!!

stellt sich nur noch die frage, wie schnell sie ihn bei der flucht geblitzt haben ???


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Find das genial wie er einfach weiterblitzt


----------



## Marco2 (30 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

